# Is it okay for Him to go to HOOTERS alone



## sad wife (Aug 19, 2011)

This is an open question for everyone married or with ties. My husband and I got in a huge fight the other night. He told me he was leaving and we were done. With all that has happened in our past (search for my previous post) at that point, I didnt care. Anyway he came back 5 hours later with a HOOTERS cup and he had took off up the road 1 hour away to Hooters and had no communication with me for 5 hours. I sees no wrong with it I think hes turned into a dog! I kept this man up for 2 + years paying his bills and helping him every step of the way... is this respect to your wife?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Why are you paying his bills?


----------



## terrified (Jul 26, 2011)

Are you sure he was alone?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Actually hooters is so tame and way over hyped he would actually see more walking through the local mall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

No, however I say it's disrespectful to women and not OK to go there at all. Creepy.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Have we graduated from being insecure about strip clubs to believing "Hooters" is a sign of disrespect and infidelity?

I take my kid to "Hooters" for christ's sake.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

tacoma said:


> Have we graduated from being insecure about strip clubs to believing "Hooters" is a sign of disrespect and infidelity?
> 
> I take my kid to "Hooters" for christ's sake.


Being apposed to the sex industry does not equate to being insecure. There are a myriad of reasons why the sex industry is harmful mostly to women, secondly to men and often very harmful to relationships.

Secondly hooters is in the same vein as the sex industry. It is about objectifying and perving on women and treating them like nothing more then a set of boobs.

That certainly is not something I would want my child thinking is OK. I would want them to have more respect for women then that and if it were my daughter I would want to her to know she was worth more then that.

If I was single and met a man who frequented hooters I would know he was highly incompatible with me, and that he did not have the strong values i was looking for.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Hooters is pretty harmless. I think the waitresses get pretty immune to being hit on - they aren't going home with the customers. Plus, not a lot of girls go there to hangout - so his chances of meeting someone else are pretty slim.

They advertise using sex - but the actual "experience" doesn't match the advertisement.

And they truly do have pretty good food.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

They have good wings. lol. It's Hooters. The Hooters near us is nothing special. The servers are.....not cute. lol.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Syrum said:


> .
> 
> Secondly hooters is in the same vein as the sex industry. It is about objectifying and perving on women and treating them like nothing more then a set of boobs.


By this standard the vast majority of mainstream corporations are also "in the same vein" as the sex industry due to their marketing history alone.

Too much of a stretch for me.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

I refuse to objectify chickens by looking at their breasts.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Syrum said:


> Being apposed to the sex industry does not equate to being insecure. There are a myriad of reasons why the sex industry is harmful mostly to women, secondly to men and often very harmful to relationships.
> 
> Secondly hooters is in the same vein as the sex industry. It is about objectifying and perving on women and treating them like nothing more then a set of boobs.
> 
> ...


We take our son with us to Hooters and to Twin Peaks, as well. We see plenty of kids in both places, for that matter.

You act as if anyone taking a child to a restaurant a la Hooters includes saying, "Lookit her! Boy I'd love to [insert act here] to her!" Can't say that I've ever seen anyone doing so at either place.

We honestly enjoy the food. My wife enjoys Hooters' wings, I enjoy their burgers. The burgers and chicken at Twin Peaks are good, as well, and their mozzarella sticks are huge (and quite tasty) in comparison to other places'.

Do I/we mind that the waitresses are attractive? Of course not. It would be stupid to suggest otherwise. But, please stop assuming that acknowledging and appreciating an attractive woman is "objectifying and perving on women and treating them like nothing more then a set of boobs," or signifies a lack of respect and worth.

So, in answer to the original question...no, I don't think that, in and of itself, going to Hooters is a sign of disrespect to one's wife. Disappearing for five hours, however, IS...whether he was at Hooters or McDonald's.

But then, McDonald's, as we all know, is all about the objectification and indentured servitude of clowns.


----------



## Soccerfan73 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hooters is a burger joint with some chicks in t-shirts and shorts. Not exactly the equivalent to the sex trade on the streets of Bangkok.


----------



## txhunter54 (Jul 4, 2010)

You see more at the local community pool than you do at Hooters. Going to Hooters is a non-issue and not associated with the sex industry. 

Agree with Soccerfan73!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Id be more concerned that he was drunk after being there for 5 hours and drove home


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

roflmao.

Should you be allowed to be on the internet alone?

The internet is MUCH closer to the sex industry than hooters.


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry....but Hooters has GREAT wings.....


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

OMG, they let children into hooters. Sex industry? No. 

This is not a strip club. It is actually pretty lame as things go. It is vwery popular for wings.

I prefer Bonedaddys. Yes. Better food.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Grayson said:


> We take our son with us to Hooters and to Twin Peaks, as well. We see plenty of kids in both places, for that matter.
> 
> You act as if anyone taking a child to a restaurant a la Hooters includes saying, "Lookit her! Boy I'd love to [insert act here] to her!" Can't say that I've ever seen anyone doing so at either place.
> 
> ...


Yes, his going dark was disrespectful. Hooters ... not so much. Unless he has a girlfriend there. But he could have a girlfriend at Chotchkies.

A grown man hanging out at McDonalds for five hours would be the definition of Creepy.


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

Why are you more concerned about Hooters, instead of the fact that he said he is "done"?


----------



## Unsure in Seattle (Sep 6, 2011)

Right. Hooters (which is just a restaraunt- not some kind of illegal sex den) is not the problem, here. It seems there are some really big communication, respect and trust issues that need to be dealt with.


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

Get REAL!!! Hooters is a non issue


----------



## dawgfan (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey sad_wife.

This isn't really about whether or not Hooters is OK, is it? It seems more like it's about the disrespect you felt from your husband, which I'm guessing might come from a lack of respect for himself.

The financial stuff you described in your other thread would stress _any_ marriage. At their core, most guys want to be providers for their families, and financial problems can make them feel like failures. You're not to blame for stepping up and paying the bills when you've needed to, but I wonder if he was acting out of insecurity when he took off like that.

You mentioned seeking God's help in your other thread. I'd encourage you to visit your pastor and see if he has any advice for you. You guys can get over this, but it sounds like you'll need some help.

Bless you,

dawgfan


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I was hit on in a local steak house by the server. She actually started rubbing against me. I takes a lot to shock me but that did. She wasn't dressed provocatively at all. I think the staff at Hooters is about as harmless as an NFL cheerleader. Completely PG rated.


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Syrum said:


> Secondly hooters is in the same vein as the sex industry.


 :scratchhead:


----------

